# Reel Repair Needed



## Sharknado (Jan 7, 2014)

Need avet reel repair near OBA. Thanks for any recommendations


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Give Keith Rawson a call over in Gulf Breeze, FL.

OCD Reel Services 1-850-712-1650
Oceanmaster (on this forum)
1311 Soundview Trail, Gulf Breeze, FL 
[email protected]

He'll fix it and guarantee it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If U call Keith call after Noon


----------



## Sharknado (Jan 7, 2014)

Ok thanks a lot


----------

